# Bergwerk Mercury - Limited Edition



## Nomercy (23. April 2004)

[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Alpencross 2004* - *Limited Edition* - *Achim Zahn*







Eine auf fünfzig Stück limitierte Serie. Nicht schlecht, oder?  

[/font]*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Rahmen: *Bergwerk Mercury Spezial[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Laufräder: *Crossmax Enduro disc UST [/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Schaltwerk: *SRAM X.O.[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Schaltung: *SRAM X.O.[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Umwerfer: *Shimano XT[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Kurbeln: *Shimano XT[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Innenlager: *Shimano XT[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Ritzelkassette: *Shimano XT[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Bremsen: *Magura Louise[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Gabel: *Magura Ronin 80 mm[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Sattel: *Fizik Gobi[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Sattelstütze: *Bergwerk[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Sattelklemme: *Bergwerk[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Lenker: *Syntace VRO[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Vorbau: *Syntace VRO[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Steuersatz: *Acros AH 06[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Reifen: *Schwalbe Racing Ralph[/font]

Weiterführende Informationen: Bergwerk, Serac Joe.


----------



## bluesky (23. April 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Eine auf fünfzig Stück limitierte Serie. Nicht schlecht, oder?



uuuh die lackierung ist schon grenzwertig 

austattung sicher top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (23. April 2004)

Tut mir echt leid, erhöhte Augenkrebsgefahr.
Der Schriftzug unterstütz da auch noch.


----------



## der alte ron (24. April 2004)

Hüstel ,hüstel...ehhm ja ! 
Ehrlich , gefällt mir überhaupt nicht . Auch die ausstattung würde ich so nicht wählen .


----------



## Nomercy (24. April 2004)

Na, die Reaktionen sind ja nicht allzu euphorisch. Mir gefällt die Zusammenstellung bis auf ein zwei Sachen ganz gut. Allerdings ist das Foto katastrophal schlecht. So unwürdig, daß man ja Angst bekommt, die werden ihre fünfzig Stück nicht los. Die Aufnahme tut wirklich weh.


----------



## Liwi (24. April 2004)

Ohhhhhhh............

welch außergewöhnliche Farbgestaltung .
Sowas hätte es beim Lutz nie gegeben !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. April 2004)

@ all

Also finde ich ja gut so´ne Sonderedition, aber die Farbe ich weiß nicht.....
Superstark wenn mann das Rot gegen Türkis tauscht.
Türkis/gelb alla YETI-Cycles, das wärs für mich gewesen.
Appropopop Design:

Bergwerk-Logo am Hinterbau finde ich auch klasse!


----------



## chris84 (25. April 2004)

wow, das Bergwerk-Logo sieht dort echt klasse aus.
gibts das so in der größe net zufällig als aufkleber? Ich wüsst einige stellen, wo die teile hinkleben könnte   

Ich find die Farbe der sonderedition eigentlich gar net so übel (mein erstes bike hätte ne ähnliche kombi, roter rahmen, gelbe gabel   )
Und die Ausstattung lässt ja wohl kaum zu wünschen übrig... der Preis ist auch ganz ok...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Minoguai (26. April 2004)

ja son berkwerk bike hat schon was...
SABBER...


----------



## Bassi (26. April 2004)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas hätte es beim Lutz nie gegeben !



Ich glaube ja mal nicht das sich Bergwerk die Farben ausgewählt hat.Wer sich die Achim Zahn Seite mal genauer angeschaut hat, dem sollte aufgefallen sein, dass ER die Farben ja so gewählt hat (im Logo z.B.). 

Damit der Wiedererkennungswert erhalten bleibt, muss natürlich auch das Rad als "Serac Joe" zu erkennen sein. 

Deshalb: Auch bei Lutz wäre es bestimmt rot-gelb geworden


----------



## (Nordlicht) (29. April 2004)

Halöchen,

das Gelb würde ich durch ein zartes Rosa (aber nicht doch) ersetzen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liwi (30. April 2004)

Bassi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ja mal nicht das sich Bergwerk die Farben ausgewählt hat.Wer sich die Achim Zahn Seite mal genauer angeschaut hat, dem sollte aufgefallen sein, dass ER die Farben ja so gewählt hat (im Logo z.B.).
> 
> Damit der Wiedererkennungswert erhalten bleibt, muss natürlich auch das Rad als "Serac Joe" zu erkennen sein.
> 
> Deshalb: Auch bei Lutz wäre es bestimmt rot-gelb geworden



Nie im Leben ........schau Dir doch mal die Werke des Herrn Scheffer an.
Solch aufdringliche Farben hätte er NIE gewählt .


----------



## Bassi (2. Mai 2004)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> Solch aufdringliche Farben hätte er NIE gewählt .



Soso. Wenn du wüsstest was bei ihm im Büro so rumgehangen hat.....


----------



## Liwi (2. Mai 2004)

Allerdings hat er auch einiges abgekupfert.
Mann solle mal die Streifen am Oberrohr des alten  Bergwerk (" Kraftwerk " )Designs ansehen und 
dann ein Rotwildoberrohr .


----------



## bluesky (2. Mai 2004)

jo un jetzt isser bei canyon und ihr fahrt immer noch bergwerk 

los ab verpisst euch  -> ins canyon forum ! 

da könnt ihr ihn ja dann auch fragen ob er gelb rot gut findet oder ob er ein schwabe ist 

 

gibts hier eigentlich noch bergwerk mitarbeiter die antworten oder seit ihr da oben im altgefäll eingeschneit ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Mai 2004)

@ liwi

Du solltest wissen das Lutz Scheffer das Rotwild-Fully (geteiltes Sattelrohr)entworfen hat.
abgekupfert ?

cio aus der sonnigen Pfalz


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. Mai 2004)

Genau so ist es meine Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (5. Mai 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ...da könnt ihr ihn ja dann auch fragen ob er gelb rot gut findet oder ob er ein schwabe ist ....


    


			
				bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder seit ihr da oben im altgefäll eingeschneit ?


Soweit ich das von hier aus (fast Sichtkontakt) beurteilen kann - NOCH nicht. Es kann sich aber bei der momentanen Wetterlage nur um Stunden handeln.  

Was die Farbkombination betrifft:
MUT ZUR FARBE !
Nieder mit dem Einheitsgrau!

Grüssle
Martin
(Schwabe/Württemberger )


----------



## AnthonyXIV (7. Mai 2004)

Grüß Gott @ all, 

hier kommen noch einige Infos zum Alpencross 2004 Projekt. Es wird jeden Jahr eine Serie von 50 Bikes geben, die mit ganz speziellen Teilen ausgestattet sein werden.

Folgende Teile sind für 2004 von A. Zahn ausgewählt worden: 

Rahmen: Bergwerk Mercury Spezial
Laufräder: Crossmax Enduro disc UST 
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.O.
Schaltung: SRAM X.O.
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kurbeln: Shimano XT
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Ritzelkassette: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Magura Louise
Gabel: Magura Ronin 80 mm
Sattel: Fizik Gobi
Sattelstütze: Bergwerk
Sattelklemme: Bergwerk
Lenker: Syntace VRO
Vorbau: Syntace VRO
Steuersatz: Acros AH 06
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph


Achim Zahn hat in seiner jahrelangen Alpencrosserfahrung und anhand seiner Pannenstatistik eine sehr genaue Vorstellung von Bikes, die ihn über die Alpen bringen sollen!

Zur Farbenwahl kann ich mich nur Herrn Bassi anschließen!  


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV 

P.S. Bild entspricht nicht ganz der Serie (es ist unser Testbike)


----------



## Eisenfaust (7. Mai 2004)

Was ist denn nun genau 'anders' an diesem Rahmen im Vergleich zum Standard-Mercury? Es liest sich so, als sei es ein 'Spezial-Mercury-Rahmen', ich/wir hätten doch gerne gewußt, wie dessen Geometriedaten sind und natürlich das Gewicht.

Und nebenbei: Welche Käfiglänge hat die SRAM X.O Schaltung? Kurz, mittel, lang?

Im übrigen muß ich sagen, daß die Farbwahl sicherlich für das eine oder andere Auge etwas 'gewöhnlich' ist, dem MTB mangelt es irgendwie etwas an farblicher Individualität. Aber bedenkt man, daß A. Zahn eher ein Praktmatiker ist, dann ist die Farbwahl vor allem im hochalpinen Bereich eher als non plus ultra zu bezeichnen, denn wenn der Radfahrer unscheinbar bekleidet ist, sieht man wenigstens das Rad gut aus der Luft ;-)

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Bassi (7. Mai 2004)

Seit wann wird denn in einer Komponentenspezifikation die Käfiglänge angegeben ? 

Ich hab das jedenfalls noch nirgens gesehen...


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. Mai 2004)

Bassi schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann wird denn in einer Komponentenspezifikation die Käfiglänge angegeben ?
> 
> Ich hab das jedenfalls noch nirgens gesehen...



Schlauberger - nirgends, deshalb darf man ja auch hier fragen ...


----------



## Nomercy (9. Mai 2004)

@(Eisenfaust)All

Bei - der - hohen - Wahrscheinlichkeit - , hier im Forum keine tiefgründige Antwort (vom Hersteller) zu erhalten, verbieten sich eigentlich jedwede Fragen. 




  Gruß
  Nomercy


----------



## AnthonyXIV (12. Mai 2004)

@ Eisenfaust, 

der Rahmen ist ein Serien Mercury Rahmen. Das "Special" ist die Farbe und die Limitierung auf 50 Stück!
Der Schaltkäfig ist in der Länge "mittel" angebaut (passend eben zum Ritzel). 

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. Mai 2004)

Ich bin etwas spät dran, Streß mit gewissen Fragen ...

Also, wie man sieht, wird geantwortet  
Und ich hatte es mir, nebenbei bemerkt, gedacht, daß der Schaltkäfig etwas kürzer ist. Man möchte als Laie ja an den gewissen entscheidenden Details der Profis partizipieren 

Trotz der 'Feuerwehrfarbe' erscehint mir diese Edition als eine gelungene!

Und Anthony: vielen Dank. Obschon meine Frage doch recht nutzlos ist und eigentlich nur der Beruhigung des eigenen Gewissens dient bei der Wahl der Nachfolgekomponenten für mein Mercury, wird es vielen sicher nützlich sein, denn wir bauen gerne nach, auch wenn wir nur einen farblich anders gestalteten Mercury Rahmen unser Eigen nennen.

Eisenfaust


----------

